# The Rugrats theory (warning, your mind will be blow)



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

Why are people making long psychological theories on children's shows from the 90s

and where do you hang out at that makes this a normal topic

the internet really has stopped people from growing up, people will talk about Batman the animated series till the end of time

on the other hand that was pretty sweet


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

I will never look at the Rugrats the same way ever again. Damn. Good read.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

I saw this on Tumblr a while ago.

Yeah it's a mindfuck.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Too much time on their hands, seems like extra credit for a Psych class or something.


----------



## AnimeWrestlingDonuts™ (Jun 28, 2011)

Read this on youtube. Reminds me of all those Pokemon theories.


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

I liked Ed Edd and Eddy when I was kid but I did not write my thesis on it

I actually wrote it on the culture reflection of James Bond


----------



## PuroresuPride18 (Apr 14, 2010)

WTF? Who comes up with this awesome shit. Links? Honestly, this has got to be the greatest disturbed theory to a kids show I've read. I honestly love it when they distort innocent kids show into mindfucks.


----------



## xenon_ (Sep 3, 2011)

I'll entertain an analysis of 'Sesame Street' regarding it's teaching kids to treat homeless people like sh*t. But this is just ridiculous


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

are you trying to ruin my childhood Jupes?


----------



## DR JUPES (May 21, 2009)

just finished reading this one. 



> Ed Edd and Eddy Purgatory Theory
> 
> Quote:
> We hadn’t always been here. But the neighborhood has. Even before it was a neighborhood on earth this one had been here. Here for those that would be lost on those cursed grounds, here for those who would die long before their real life ever truly began, here for those who never really wanted to grow up. We come from different times and we come from different lives, but one thing remains true of all of us. We lived on the earthly realm of the neighborhood at some point in our lives and died long before our time was supposed to come. We don’t remember much of our lives in the cul-de-sac since the last member of our group joined us and certainly we won’t remember now when the next spirit comes, but here is what we do know: Rolf was the first to come here. Unlike most of us he was born in far off lands and even in the afterlife hasn’t lost the touch of his old world upbringing. He lived in the neighborhood before it was developed. The son of a shepherd, he and the rest of his family came to start a farm on the lands that would soon turn into the place we would all eventually reside in. He died in 1903. While tending to the family’s animals, the bull broke loose from its pen and in Rolf’s efforts to stop the beast he was trampled to death. That is why even though he brought many of his family’s livestock with him in spirit he chose not to bring the cattle along. He continues to go about the farms business on a daily basis, but is more than happy to occasionally neglect them to play with the other children of the neighborhood.
> ...


----------



## GuruOfMarkness (Aug 10, 2011)

There goes my childhood....


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

i like the sound of this


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

find one of pokemon jupes.


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

Who is writing these?

Is it this guy?










is it her?


----------



## DR JUPES (May 21, 2009)

Ask and you shall receive. 

The ASH IS IN A COMA theory. 



> "Did one ever know the reason why the pacing and story development change after Ash was hit by lightning in the beginning episodes? How Ash and his world were relatively normal until after the incident? I have a theory. The accident with the bike put Ash in a coma. Days later he was found and was hurried to the hospital and treated with heavy medications. This is why Team Rocket became less menacing. The medication took effect and stabilized his coma dreams, instead of being terrifying, they became idyllic, and he's able to live out his Pokémon master fantasies.
> 
> If one had noticed, the early episodes of Pokémon were of amazing quality. The rest of the series is just the results of his subconscious mind fulfilling his desires, as well as attempting to escape them. Should Ash realize he's in a coma, he would wake up, but suffer brain damage. So he has to take down all his mental barriers one by one until he can come to grips with what he is and escape his coma.
> 
> ...


visit this site as well http://jiggmin.com/threads/58477-Pokemon-Conspiracy-Theories


----------



## AnimeWrestlingDonuts™ (Jun 28, 2011)

Never read the Ed, Edd n Eddy one but I have read the Ash in a coma one.
Winced at the Nazz part.

Keep them coming JUPES.


----------



## DR JUPES (May 21, 2009)

idk any more but feel free to post them up.


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)

Warning: Don't watch if you easily get seizures.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

the Rugrats thing has no effect on me, but I;d heard of those baned Pokemon episodes a lot and getting to see chunks of the videos like that was awesome.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

it's sad that i've seen all these before


----------



## sickofcena (Feb 18, 2008)

if someone can find a dragon ball z one it would be awesome


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I think it's funny when people look this far into a simple TV show. It does show how much they love the show but it also gives the writers far more credit than they deserve. It's still an entertaining read, however. I enjoyed it.*


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

I knew it all along that what Rugrats was I knew it and now I know I am right


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

My childhood just got raped. And it liked it.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

The Rugrats theory doesn't seem to make too much sense to me. I mean there are a ton of episodes where Angelica isn't in any of the scenes. So why would we be watching episodes of her imaginary friends doing things that she never knows about? Also Angelica is 3 I think when the shows aired so I don't see why she would remember that Chucky died "a long time ago" or have any idea what a stillborn or abortion even meant.


----------



## Officer (Oct 19, 2009)

so mental illness and drugs, wow what an imagination the author had, thats like almost never been done


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

the rugrats one was kinda lame, pretty much just said "trolol she was on drugs, explains everything". The ash one is actually *decently* clever because it does explain stuff in detail, but the joke doesnt hold up the entire time :\


----------



## DR JUPES (May 21, 2009)

The Ed Edd n Eddy one is genius.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Oh wow. That's pretty deep right there, lol.


----------



## JamesakaVicious (May 12, 2010)

Meh, not appealing to me. Who would really take the time to look THAT FAR DEEP into a kids show?


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

http://www.cracked.com/article/18367_6-insane-fan-theories-that-actually-make-great-movies-better/?wa_user1=2&wa_user2=Movies+%26+TV&wa_user3=article&wa_user4=recommended

Number 4 about Ferris Bueller's day off makes a lot of sense.


----------



## Saint 17 (May 17, 2005)

The Rugrats one made a lot more sense before the All Grow'd Up part was added in. That part just seems like crap writing to me.

Anybody ever read the theory about the Pokemon world being in the aftermath of a huge war? That one actually does make sense.


----------



## JamesakaVicious (May 12, 2010)

Lol i got one for you guys. 

Everyone knows Brock = Brock (Barack) Obama

What TM does he give you when you beat him? BIDE.

BROCK AND BIDE '08


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

if i'm being honest...

this is fucking stupid.


----------



## Nas (Apr 5, 2011)

The Rugrats and Pokemon ones are fun reads. I never did watch or like Ed Ed n Eddy, so didn't bother reading that one. 

But they're not really true, in all honesty. So our childhoods are not ruined, we aren't all going to turn into schizophrenic druggies...


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

The theories are cool and all, but really...who honestly sits there and dissects a kids TV show.


----------



## Genking48 (Feb 3, 2009)




----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Read this stuff once and it's such a mindfuck. I read a theory a couple days ago that Ferris and Sloane are just apart of Cameron's imagination in Ferris Bueller's Day Off.

Pretty interesting to go back and watch it now with that mindset.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

About the full Ash-in-a-coma theory, I don't know what surprises me more, the fact that some guy thought and wrote all that out or that I sat here and read every word from start to finish


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Green Light said:


> About the full Ash-in-a-coma theory, I don't know what surprises me more, the fact that some guy thought and wrote all that out or that I sat here and read every word from start to finish


:lmao Just read that too. I don't care if there's not a bit of truth to it but it's interesting as fuck to read.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

You guys read it all? I asked for it but couldn't get throw that 2000 word essay, actually it may have been more.


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

I like the pokemon ash in a coma one. I loved pokemon as a kid and will admit i miss playing it on gameboy. It made sence to me even though it was long and got a bit repetitive. Good work jupes


----------



## DR JUPES (May 21, 2009)

thanks Cole, i needed that.


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

Mindfuck right there


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

Jupes, do you realise what you've done ? You've given me the urge to play pokemon again. Damn you ! If they made it like a gta, red dead redemption sandbox style game. I have to admit it would be dope


----------



## DR JUPES (May 21, 2009)

who was your favourite pokemon Cole? i imagine Drowzee b/c he was stoned all the time but maybe not.


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

Charizard. I just like the idea of a dragon breathing fire it's epic plus his awesome flame tail how could you not like charizard


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

As for "All Grown Up" Angelica was a bipolar schizophrenic who, as a teenager became addicted to various Narcotics, bringing her back to her childhood and thus her creations she obsessed over, because of time lapse between the present and the last time she interacted with her creations, she made them older, Angelica was constantally taking hits of acid, so she would never have to live without her creations who were her only company, in a judgemental world



Angelica's mom actually died of a heroine overdose, Angelica was schizophrenic/bipolar because she was a crack baby, additionally Drew in his depression married a gold digging whore, that Angelica idolized because she fooled herself into thinking it was her real mom, but always had a concept of her mom, Cynthia, and took a barbie doll, and made it after her mom's image, wearing an unwashed orange dress, and having jacked up hair, which is why she was so attached to it, later in life she followed in her mom footsteps w/ drugs and everything, dieing of overdose at age 13 when All Grown Up! was "canceled"



The only rugrat not to be fictional however, was unborn Tommy's brother Dil, however Angelica didn't know the difference between Dil and her creations, Dil didn't follow her commands, after endless crying and a refusal to disappear like the others did when angelica was angry with them, she hit him. And she hit him, screaming a screeching tune, Stu ran in and pulled his niece off of his only child, but it was too late, he had a brain hemorage, which resulted in a deformation, as he grew up his damage only became more evident, by the time he was 9 in All Grown Up! He lived as an outcast, being ridiculed for his weirdness, and retardation, the immense guilt over this is what led to her drug use and is what led Angelica to un-create the rugrats breifly, until her expercience w/ hallucinogenics.



On a trip to Paris to find love, Chaz married a hooker named Kira (He was actually going to marry a different hooker, but she just wanted him for his money), who had a daughter named Kimi that was torn from her because she was a cocaine addict (Angelica imagined her from Kira's stories), he lost his mind after the death of his wife and was in denial that she was ever prostitute, upon return to America, Chaz and Kira married and she got her greencard, it was actually a really happy/romantic story, Kira continually struggled with addiction, but was relatively happy w/ her life, and Chaz



Suzie was actually Angelica's only friend, who entertained the thought of Angelica's creations, for her, She later became a pshycologist and teamed up w/ Nickelodeon to make the Rugrats! When Angelica died of drug overdose, she helped arrange her funeral, Angelica's death was sad, because of her addiction, she was expelled from society, which lead to a break with reality, and her eventual death, she spent the last days of her life in the back of the school cafeteria, imagining friends around her, and playing with the lives of her creations.







*/THREAD*


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

I thought the Ed, Edd and Eddy Dead Kids/Purgatory thing was a much better mindfuck than the Rugrats one.


----------



## Certified G (Feb 1, 2011)

Hm, I didn't really get the Rugrats one because all the names are different then the ones they had when it aired here. =/


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Whoa fuck, interesting stuff


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Its like listening to Crabtree justify Davey Richards matches not being shit. Someone has too much time on their hands.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

I'm still convinced somewhere has a Psych class called "Ruin Your Childhood" that requires a look in like this.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

AnimeWrestlingDonuts™ said:


> Read this on youtube. Reminds me of all those Pokemon theories.


was coming here to say this LOL


----------

